# للايجـار قانون جديد شقه مميزة بالشيراتون



## اسلام محمد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعـــلان : 114125
للايجار قانون جديد شقه مميزة بالشيراتون مساحتها 257متر عباره عن ....
(3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن + 3حمام + مطبخ)
•	نصف تشطيب (على المحاره)
•	بالمربع الوزارء بالشيراتون 
•	دور سادس .... اسانسير 
السعر حسب المعـــاينه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: للايجـار قانون جديد شقه مميزة بالشيراتون*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

